# Who Has The Best Natty Physique On UK Muscle?



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Title.

Just want to compare myself with other nattys to see what I'm up against


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

You mean 'natty' as in 'doesn't even lift, brah' ?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

My username was during a time where I didn't/stopped lifting, now I'm back in the game I'm ready to crush whatever competition there is. So let's get it....


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> My username was during a time where I didn't/stopped lifting


That was 4 months ago, how long you been lifting since?

You better come back in a few years as a fake natty if want to lay some smackdown, you and Stevo' can fight it out for the title.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

4 months lol, I pretty much started lifting again when I made this account. Lifted around 2 or 3 months early middle 2014, barely lifted before that - just went every now and then with my mate but nothing significant. I'm more focused on strength now though, so physique won't progress as fast as it potentially could

If I ever lose my natty card I'll be 100% truthful, there's no shame in it and I don't plan to compete or get sponsored so I have nothing to lose. Natty Steve looks like a fake natty to me from here but I'll.need more.pics/info.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> 4 months lol, I pretty much started lifting again when I made this account. Lifted around 2 or 3 months early middle 2014, barely lifted before that - just went every now and then with my mate but nothing significant. I'm more focused on strength now though, so physique won't progress as fast as it potentially could
> 
> If I ever lose my natty card I'll be 100% truthful, there's no shame in it and I don't plan to compete or get sponsored so I have nothing to lose. Natty Steve looks like a fake natty to me from here but I'll.need more.pics/info.


How dare you say nattysteveo isnt a natty!

All hes ever taken is protein 3g test 2g decaBCAAs an creatine


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

That Kristina chick is in good nick


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Is that you in your avi in the left, you look a bit like Justin Beiber.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd say @banzi probably


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> That Kristina chick is in good nick


We need atleast 10 pics for proof @Kristina


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'd say @banzi probably


He's as natty as my c0ck on 50mg cialis


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jalex said:


> He's as natty as my c0ck on 50mg cialis


I'm on 12.5mg a day and get boners all fvcking day lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Jalex said:


> He's as natty as my c0ck on 50mg cialis


Beat me to it!


----------



## bassjacka (Feb 17, 2015)

You have Justin Bieber as your avi????? :2guns: :gun_bandana:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

So the op is asking for pictures of people's body's with Justin Bieber as his avi and a name that says he don't lift cuz.. Should we not just email c0ck pics?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

I didn't realise there where any Natural lifters on UkM? :confused1:


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

mrwright said:


> We need atleast 10 pics for proof @Kristina


and at least 1 with her skinny buns on


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

LOL's at this thread :laugh:

@Kristina is in incredible shape, she puts 99% of juicers to shame never mind natty's 

Fake Natty LOL! You guys crack me up.

I'm off to do legs.......


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

> LOL's at this thread
> 
> @Kristina is in incredible shape, she puts 99% of juicers to shame never mind natty's
> 
> ...


about time you started training those


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

> LOL's at this thread :laugh:
> 
> @Kristina is in incredible shape, she puts 99% of juicers to shame never mind natty's
> 
> ...


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

> LOL's at this thread :laugh:
> 
> @Kristina is in incredible shape, she puts 99% of juicers to shame never mind natty's
> 
> ...


- 230 lbs at 5'10 (lean)

- Natty

Pick one.


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Im natty, but fed up of slow gains....


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Is that you in your avi in the left, you look a bit like Justin Beiber.


Lol that's because it is him. I like his music and to be fair he's getting pretty shredded, good on him.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Bgpine said:


> Im natty, but fed up of slow gains....


 You look decent mate, thumbs up


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Lol that's because it is him. I like his music and to be fair he's getting pretty shredded, good on him.


If you think Beiber is shredded, then you are not what we call "lean".


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> You look decent mate, thumbs up


Cheers mate, but slowly convincing myself that I need to start using


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bgpine said:


> Cheers mate, but slowly convincing myself that I need to start using


Do it do it lol


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Im natty but there is a good amount of natty guys on here is far better shape than me...as for justin beiber...i wouldnt call him shredded...id call him skinny :whistling:


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> If you think Beiber is shredded, then you are not what we call "lean".


He looks decent by the average casual lifter standard, not by serious bodybuilding standard. I aim to achieve a lot more than that but that doesn't mean I cant compliment him and his progress.


----------



## happygorila (Apr 29, 2015)

bassjacka said:


> You have Justin Bieber as your avi????? :2guns: :gun_bandana:


anyone with justin beiber as there avi must have the sh1test body ever body of a malnourished POW is not where its at rarher be a bit fat than look like a skinny 10 year old


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Lol that's because it is him. I like his music and to be fair he's getting pretty shredded, good on him.


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Do it do it lol


Fine I will now, DBol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> He looks decent by the average casual lifter standard, not by serious bodybuilding standard. I aim to achieve a lot more than that but that doesn't mean I cant compliment him and his progress.


You can compliment him, just means you are homosexual


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bgpine said:


> Fine I will now, DBol!!!!!!!!!!


Dbol,Test,Deca lol


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Dbol,Test,Deca lol


Doses? DBol 30-50mg a day?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bgpine said:


> Doses? DBol 30-50mg a day?


Fvck knows mate I've never done it lol I'm natty


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Fvck knows mate I've never done it lol I'm natty


Natty my ****


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bgpine said:


> Natty my ****


Lol I've never done dbol though mate so couldn't tell you about doses


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Bgpine said:


> Cheers mate, but slowly convincing myself that I need to start using


The day you start lifting is the day you will never be satisfied with your physique. Body dysmorphia.

It depends what type of physique you're aiming for tbh man.


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> The day you start lifting is the day you will never be satisfied with your physique. Body dysmorphia.
> 
> It depends what type of physique you're aiming for tbh man.


Probably something that isn't attainable when natty


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol I've never done dbol though mate so couldn't tell you about doses


Ahhhh what about Deca?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@TELBOR Dbol doses mate please


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Bgpine said:


> Im natty, but fed up of slow gains....


This.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bgpine said:


> Ahhhh what about Deca?


Just run test for your first one..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bgpine said:


> Probably something that isn't attainable when natty


I'll be doing 750mg sus and 300mg npp from Monday


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Just run test for your first one..


Best idea. I ran 500mg test for 15 weeks with winny last 7 and made great progress


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Bgpine said:


> Probably something that isn't attainable when natty


 Fair play go for it then. GL.


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Plate said:


> Just run test for your first one..


Just Test? Dose between 500-750 a week?


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Title.
> 
> Just want to compare myself with other nattys to see what I'm up against


Get your picture up then


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Ryker said:


> Get your picture up then


 I can't because I'm from the misc and i dont want others to know who I am, Already spotted 3 miscers here and I've called them out lol.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Prince Adam said:


> That Kristina chick is in good nick


She's about as natural as @FelonE


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I can't because I'm from the misc and i dont want others to know who I am, Already spotted 3 miscers here and I've called them out lol.


I've no idea Wtf that means other than you like C0ck and your a beiber fan

You will love @banzi he's like you


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ryker said:


> Get your picture up then


Im sure he would be happy to put it alongside yours as a comparison.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> She's about as natural as @FelonE


Oi I'm a fake natty


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bgpine said:


> Just Test? Dose between 500-750 a week?


I haven't done it so best speaking to @FelonE but from what I have researched and plan to do myself is iether test e or test 400 for 12 weeks at 500 a week, maybe 4-5 weeks d Bol till the test kicks in, start a thread in the steroid part and get it all planned out mate..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Best idea. I ran 500mg test for 15 weeks with winny last 7 and made great progress


That's what I plan on doing mate, maybe anavar for the last 4 weeks.. Can't wait for it.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Oi I'm a fake natty


Lol apologies


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

banzi said:


> Im sure he would be happy to put it alongside yours as a comparison.


Or I could just post a fake one like you do.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ryker said:


> Or I could just post a fake one like you do.


I HAVE POSTED A LADLE SHOT.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

banzi said:


> I HAVE POSTED A LADLE SHOT.


Is that what you call all your pictures?

Yeah none of them are you


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Prince Adam said:


> That Kristina chick is in good nick


With all due respect to Kristina...She's about as natty as Rich Piana..lol!

Any woman that shredds down to sub 5% BF wouldn't have the strength to lift a 2kg dumbell unless she's on gear.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Ryker said:


> I've no idea Wtf that means other than you like C0ck and your a beiber fan
> 
> You will love @banzi he's like you


Misc are a large society of men with one interest. Men Interested In Sucking C0ck.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> @TELBOR Dbol doses mate please


40-50mg ED


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

SouthPaw said:


> Misc are a large society of men with one interest. Men Interested In Sucking C0ck.


 indenial Miscer spotted


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

peanutbob69 said:


> With all due respect to Kristina...She's about as natty as Rich Piana..lol!
> 
> Any woman that shredds down to sub 5% BF wouldn't have the strength to lift a 2kg dumbell unless she's on gear.


 No fuks given, she looks great.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Well this thread didn't really go to plan I don't think lol...


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

ohh_danielson said:


> Well this thread didn't really go to plan I don't think lol...


 Just basically showed there aren't many natty people on here lol.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

About as natty as you will get.. (Note I took 1 jab of 500mg Test E before I changed my mind so I don't even consider myself natty- not that 1 jab would've made a difference but hey ho)


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Just basically showed there aren't many natty people on here lol.


I think there's a few of us tbh, we just don't feel like there's much to show off haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 40-50mg ED


 @Bgpine


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> Lol apologies


No worries,don't think anyone noticed


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

FelonE said:


> @Bgpine


Probably being a thicko but whats ED stand for?


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

I know these are not UKM but still fking impressive.

BB Competion in the US in 1956










- NO CREATINE

- NO GLUTAMINE

- NO CYCLIC DEXTRINS

- NO BCAA'S

- NO N.O. BOOSTERS

- NO WHEY PROTEIN


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

peanutbob69 said:


> With all due respect to Kristina...She's about as natty as Rich Piana..lol!
> 
> Any woman that shredds down to sub 5% BF wouldn't have the strength to lift a 2kg dumbell unless she's on gear.


SHOTS FIRED


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bgpine said:


> Probably being a thicko but whats ED stand for?


Each day mate

If I was you I'd do 500mg test once a week for 12 weeks,you'll do well.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

vildgut said:


> I know these are not UKM but still fking impressive.
> 
> BB Competion in the US in 1956
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GPRIM said:


> View attachment 172996
> 
> 
> About as natty as you will get.. (Note I took 1 jab of 500mg Test E before I changed my mind so I don't even consider myself natty- not that 1 jab would've made a difference but hey ho)


Natty status-Void


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

BRB re installing windows as OPIES pics arent loading


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

peanutbob69 said:


> With all due respect to Kristina...She's about as natty as Rich Piana..lol!
> 
> Any woman that shredds down to sub 5% BF wouldn't have the strength to lift a 2kg dumbell unless she's on gear.


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Each day mate
> 
> If I was you I'd do 500mg test once a week for 12 weeks,you'll do well.


Ok sounds like a plan, cheers.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Bgpine said:


> Ok sounds like a plan, cheers.


Stay natty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> Stay natty with no gains


Fixed


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Mine, totally natty :whistling:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 172998


What is this catch phrase?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Bgpine said:


> Ok sounds like a plan, cheers.


2G test 1g tren1g deca 100mg dbol all every day for 95 weeks


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

So if a guy is natty he gets abuse...but if kristina is natty u think its amazing ...confused.com


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> So if a guy is natty he gets abuse...but if kristina is natty u think its amazing ...confused.com


Lol no one gets abused.

Plus women don't have as much test as men, kinda unfair comparison


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

vildgut said:


> I know these are not UKM but still fking impressive.
> 
> BB Competion in the US in 1956
> 
> ...


Wasn't the first methyltestosterone pill released in the early 50s? Someone dug up an old ad from a muscle mag that's floating around on the net, might try and find it...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> What is this catch phrase?


Bitter as


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Bitter as


I have to agree with him. I know couple of girls that compete in figure.

She is still fcuking awesome.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> So if a guy is natty he gets abuse...but if kristina is natty u think its amazing ...confused.com


More to do with the "natty supremisist" attitude that some have (which obviously is gonna go down like a lead balloon on a forum full of gear users) and acting like they deserve a medal, as opposed to them getting shyte just for being natty.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> So if a guy is natty he gets abuse...but if kristina is natty u think its amazing ...confused.com


We wanna fck Kristina

We dnt wanna fck natty guys


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> So if a guy is natty he gets abuse...but if kristina is natty u think its amazing ...confused.com


What thread are you reading?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I have to agree with him. I know couple of girls that compete in figure.
> 
> She is still fcuking awesome.


She is, she's my online coach, love her to bits. I honestly think if she was juiced she would admit it. She has nothing to lose or gain from lying about it 

I find tho when someone as a better bod then you people cant just praise them they accuse them of being on junk


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Pinky said:


> She is, she's my online coach, love her to bits. I honestly think if she was juiced she would admit it. She has nothing to lose or gain from lying about it
> 
> I find tho when someone as a better bod then you people cant just praise them they accuse them of being on junk


You are a little naïve and biased. She does btw, woman using is much more taboo than men. I don't think it should be discussed.

Look, even some bikini girls use some anavar, not that it is needed at that level but you hear what I'm saying?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

mrwright said:


> *We wanna fck Kristina*
> 
> We dnt wanna fck natty guys


Show some respect you cnut.....Bang out of order fella, hold ya tongue if you ain't got anything sensible to say. FFs total and utter Bellend. Who the fk goes on like this???

I blame the drugs.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Show some respect you cnut.....Bang out of order fella, hold ya tongue if you ain't got anything sensible to say. FFs total and utter Bellend. Who the fk goes on like this???
> 
> I blame the drugs.....


Don't blame the drugs....... Again


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> You are a little naïve and biased. She does btw, woman using is much more taboo than men. I don't think it should be discussed.
> 
> Look, even some bikini girls use some anavar, not that it is needed at that level but you hear what I'm saying?


I dont think im being biased or naive at all tbh, if i knew she was on junk what difference would it make? None, so why would she withold the truth from people.

You can clearly see from when she talks on here, she is a very open and honest person, but you have your opinon and you are indeed entitled to it 

Untill proven otherwise she's nattty


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

> Show some respect you cnut.....Bang out of order fella, hold ya tongue if you ain't got anything sensible to say. FFs total and utter Bellend. Who the fk goes on like this???
> 
> I blame the drugs.....


Don't be jelly lol.

Stop being an angry gay.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

> Show some respect you cnut.....Bang out of order fella, hold ya tongue if you ain't got anything sensible to say. FFs total and utter Bellend. Who the fk goes on like this???
> 
> I blame the drugs.....


Pretty sure it's a bit of banter captain save a hoe


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

:yawn:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

> :yawn:


Bored of your own BS. Guess how we feel :death:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Pretty sure it's a bit of banter captain save a hoe


If so its in bad taste....Now go suck Justin's cork! (Now that's banter)....!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

She about as natty as Clen Jones or the Hodge Trens


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> She about as natty as Clen Jones or the Hodge Trens


But you still would tho wouldnt you?? :wub:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Pinky said:


> I dont think im being biased or naive at all tbh, if i knew she was on junk what difference would it make? None, so why would she withold the truth from people.
> 
> You can clearly see from when she talks on here, she is a very open and honest person, but you have your opinon and you are indeed entitled to it
> 
> Untill proven otherwise she's nattty


It won't be proven, and no one cares.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> But you still would tho wouldnt you?? :wub:


Without a seconds hesitation


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> It won't be proven, and no one cares.


Obviously people care, as its been mentioned more than once. If people didnt care they wouldnt take the time to type out chit slagging the poor wench off :tt2: Jealousy is a awful thing to suffer from


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> She is, she's my online coach, love her to bits. I honestly think if she was juiced she would admit it. *She has nothing to lose or gain from lying about it*
> 
> I find tho when someone as a better bod then you people cant just praise them they accuse them of being on junk


Sponsorship.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Obviously people care, as its been mentioned more than once. If people didnt care they wouldnt take the time to type out chit slagging the poor wench off :tt2: Jealousy is a awful thing to suffer from


Men jealous of a woman, you for real? Doesn't even make sense.

This is a natty thread, some people just keeping it real, but at the end of the day no one cares.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Obviously people care, as its been mentioned more than once. If people didnt care they wouldnt take the time to type out chit slagging the poor wench off :tt2: Jealousy is a awful thing to suffer from


Wasn't slating her btw it's just the nature of the game she's in. Still takes the same hardwork and dedication but just with better rewards..


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> Sponsorship.


Really? Have you seen her sponser? I doubt he would bat an eyelid if she came out that she was juiced


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Really? Have you seen her sponser? I doubt he would bat an eyelid if she came out that she was juiced


Agreed but there are always potential future sponsorships and she strikes me as ambitious that's for sure


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Really? Have you seen her sponser? I doubt he would bat an eyelid if she came out that she was juiced


It will be a contractual thing. Same as all sponsored pro's do not discuss AAS.

Like I said, you are naïve.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Yep, when a woman as more muscle then a bloke you telling me there is not one bit of jealousy?? ROMLFAO


I wouldn't know, but I'm betting not.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> It will be a contractual thing. Same as all sponsored pro's do not discuss AAS.
> 
> Like I said, you are naïve.


Like i said you are entitled to your opinin, nowhere does it say i have to like it :thumb:



Dark sim said:


> I wouldn't know, but I'm betting not.


As above


----------



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

i dont care if she has more muscle then me it dont make me jealous, personally just my opinion i like woman to look like woman


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Yep, when a woman as more muscle then a bloke you telling me there is not one bit of jealousy?? ROMLFAO


you have more fat than muscle doe


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Like i said you are entitled to your opinin, nowhere does it say i have to like it :thumb:
> 
> As above


you are as bad as angry steve'o commenting on $hit you know fk all about


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

> Show some respect you cnut.....Bang out of order fella, hold ya tongue if you ain't got anything sensible to say. FFs total and utter Bellend. Who the fk goes on like this???
> 
> I blame the drugs.....


Im natty..........ish

Also calm yaself kicking off over me saying id give her one im sure there was an entire thread dedicated to saying whod give her one of which you took part in

I blame the high natural testosterone


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Each day mate
> 
> If I was you I'd do 500mg test once a week for 12 weeks,you'll do well.


And a kilo of chocolate digestives :thumbup1:


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Ryker said:


> She's about as natural as @FelonE


Oh really?



peanutbob69 said:


> With all due respect to Kristina...She's about as natty as Rich Piana..lol!
> 
> Any woman that shredds down to sub 5% BF wouldn't have the strength to lift a 2kg dumbell unless she's on gear.


I understand



Heavyassweights said:


> SHOTS FIRED


I feel partially responsible


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Of course sweet cheeks


Do you know anything about UKBFF?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Do you know anything about UKBFF?


dont waste your time lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Oh yes, its as bent as a £6 note, and your point is???????


That's not his point lol


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Are we talking about natty as in using whey/creatine etc? or AAS?

Either way i'm natty


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Lol that's because it is him. I like his music and to be fair he's getting pretty shredded, good on him.


His music is just for little girls!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

@Pinky making friends again haha


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> I seem to attract 12 year old boys. Dammmm. Cant help it haha


Doubt that somehow


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Pinky said:


> So does your d1ck from what ive heard


You shouldn't listen to peoples dicks.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lots of testosterone in this thread.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Really? Have you seen her sponser? I doubt he would bat an eyelid if she came out that she was juiced


Im pretty sure she will drop that numbnuts in the not too distant future.

TBH I think it was bad career move to associate with him in the first place.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> Lots of testosterone in this thread.


Natty or unnatty haha


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

you people have fvcking lost the plot.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> :crying:


Let me explain

No matter where she goes in the future she will always be linked with 5% and at some point the question of drugs may rear its head, her association with Rich simply cannot bring anything positive.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> Let me explain
> 
> No matter where she goes in the future she will always be linked with 5% and at some point the question of drugs may rear its head, her association with Rich simply cannot bring anything positive.


Totally agree with what your saying  no one knows what the future holds ay? X


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

banzi said:


> I HAVE POSTED A LADLE SHOT.


When the standard bb.com spoon holding pic had been required. Therefore legitimacy was not verified.

Natty lifter checking in OP and Bieber is a funny cvnt in spite of his chite music imo


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Severe lack of natural physique shots in this thread.

Sure, there are lots of naturals on UKM, but very few with good enough physiques to show off.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I was the best natty physique, gg.


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Get your natties out for the lads


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Varg said:


> Severe lack of natural physique shots in this thread.
> 
> Sure, there are lots of naturals on UKM, but very few with good enough physiques to show off.


This probably. I'm natty but my body is far inferior compared to most on here so nothing to show off really.

Doesnt help that half the thread is bickering again either - who over the age of 13 actually uses mum jokes anyway?!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Pinky being deluded is ruining the thread.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> Pinky being deluded is ruining the thread.


Who kicked your kennel??

P.s the lack of natty people are runing this thread pal


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Who kicked your kennel??
> 
> P.s the lack of natty people are runing this thread pal


U wot m8?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TheScam said:


> This probably. I'm natty but my body is far inferior compared to most on here so nothing to show off really.
> 
> Doesnt help that half the thread is bickering again either - who over the age of 13 actually uses mum jokes anyway?!


Ya mum does


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> U wot m8?


Exactly


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> When the standard bb.com spoon holding pic had been required. Therefore legitimacy was not verified.
> 
> Natty lifter checking in OP and Bieber is a funny cvnt in spite of his chite music imo


Not sure if natty or fake natty


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Exactly


Do you think Dana linn bayley is natty?


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

Nowhere near the best but I don't think I'm doing too bad for natty.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kane T said:


> Nowhere near the best but I don't think I'm doing too bad for natty.
> 
> View attachment 173015


Doing well mate


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Some pics when I was a natty, even got approved by natty steve'o. He would disapprove now lol.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/178495-ukms-natty-physiques-23.html?highlight=#post4217661


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Me natty lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Not on ukm but a good friend of mine just competed and placed 7th 100% natty


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

@Pinky i've never come across a woman so unladylike and uncouth like you, id hate to imagine your upbringing or the circles you socialise in


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> @Pinky i've never come across a woman so unladylike and uncouth like you, id hate to imagine your upbringing or the circles you socialise in


My upbring was second to none, i am who i am dont like it, dont talk to me, its a simple as that.

Regarding your opinon, please write it on a piece of paper fold it n half several times, pull ones trousers down and insert opinion up your backside. Your opinion means to me as much as you do  Do i give a dam what you think of me, i do not 

P.s i dont really socialise as i dont like people

Its like Skye people always jump on her for being outspoken and saying how it is. People like you cant handle a strong minded female, it intimidates you 

Having a woman who stands up for themselves is uncouth then so be it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Lol no one gets abused.
> 
> Plus women don't have as much test as men, kinda unfair comparison


No it's not unfair comparison Im not the one doing the comparison...it's suggested a guy natty is never going to look as great as someone who isn't but then some here were saying Kristina looks great and she's natty right? So I'm wondering what's the difference if their both natty?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> We wanna fck Kristina
> 
> We dnt wanna fck natty guys


Lol oh I know that much ...but natty is natty


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> What thread are you reading?


Same as u why?


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Being natty is ****. Realised that when I made more gains from a simple TBOL cycle than 6 months of onpoint diet and training. Next cycle its time for injectables.

Dont care if people are natty or not, what ****es me off is people that lie about it and people that are morons that have done literally no research with no regard for their own health.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Me natty lol


Get yaself a lidl tattoo!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Same as u why?


It is the opposite to what you are suggesting, like you will see, when you read on.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

Pinky said:


> No actually think its immature ar5eholes. Like my ex boyfriend haha
> 
> Let it carry on. Im all for having a laugh even at my own expense but you call my dad a pedophile on an open forum crosses the line. Ive reported the cvnt to the mods.


You started the parent insults :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> Get yaself a lidl tattoo!


I'm booked in for one


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> My upbring was second to none, i am who i am dont like it, dont talk to me, its a simple as that.
> 
> Regarding your opinon, please write it on a piece of paper fold it n half several times, pull ones trousers down and insert opinion up your backside. Your opinion means to me as much as you do  Do i give a dam what you think of me, i do not
> 
> ...


There's a huge difference between out spoken and strong minded and just foul like in your case


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

Pinky said:


> My upbring was second to none, i am who i am dont like it, dont talk to me, its a simple as that.
> 
> Regarding your opinon, please write it on a piece of paper fold it n half several times, pull ones trousers down and insert opinion up your backside. Your opinion means to me as much as you do  Do i give a dam what you think of me, i do not
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Title.
> 
> Just want to compare myself with other nattys to see what I'm up against


Aki? Purple Aki, is that you?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> There's a huge difference between out spoken and strong minded and just foul like in your case


Oooooo i love it when you talk dirty to me  Dont stop now. X


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> If any man on this forum who looked like Kristina tried moving like he looked great he'd get cussed. That there is the difference


If a man looked like Kristina I'd shag him


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> It is the opposite to what you are suggesting, like you will see, when you read on.


No it's not...my original point was guys saying natty guys look ****..but then openly saying a woman natty looks good...

Im well aware who's natty and who's not female or otherwise, I'm very long in the tooth dark one


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Oooooo i love it when you talk dirty to me  Dont stop now. X












Fvckin av it haha


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> If any man on this forum who looked like Kristina tried moving like he looked great he'd get cussed. That there is the difference


Come again?? 'Tried moving like he looked great he'd get cussed??? Don't understand that


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Fvckin av it haha


Wow i aint got ginger hair and i prefer zebra print not Leopard 

Oh oh oh i don't wear glasses anymore either, had my eyes lasered.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> No it's not...my original point was guys saying natty guys look ****..but then openly saying a woman natty looks good...
> 
> Im well aware who's natty and who's not female or otherwise, I'm very long in the tooth dark one


Sounds like to me that you're suggesting Kristina isn't natty? That's fighting talk right there, Skye..!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DatGuy said:


> You ain't at hmp no more man


Harry's man party?


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Pinky said:


> My upbring was second to none, i am who i am dont like it, dont talk to me, its a simple as that.
> 
> Regarding your opinon, please write it on a piece of paper fold it n half several times, pull ones trousers down and insert opinion up your backside. Your opinion means to me as much as you do  Do i give a dam what you think of me, i do not
> 
> ...


Theres being outspoken and there is being utter filth you are the latter, at least skye lifts....do you even?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Are u boys ganging up again????? :2guns:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

killamanjaro said:


> Theres being outspoken and there is being utter filth you are the latter, at least skye lifts....do you even?


Yh but she squats I don't :whistling:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> No it's not...my original point was guys saying natty guys look ****..but then openly saying a woman natty looks good...
> 
> Im well aware who's natty and who's not female or otherwise, I'm very long in the tooth dark one


If they look $hit they look $hit, AAS or not, it shouldn't matter, it doesn't matter. Kristina looks damn good, AAS or not.

Are you mystic meg?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> Sounds like to me that you're suggesting Kristina isn't natty? That's fighting talk right there, Skye..!


At the end of the day its irrelevant, she says shes natty and thats that.

No one in their right mind who intended to make a career out of the sport would say otherwise.

Not smart ones anyway.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> Theres being outspoken and there is being utter filth you are the latter, at least skye lifts....do you even?


Like i said to brahma  filth? Ill run with that haha

I lift very well thank you  I take it you dont?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> You ain't at hmp no more man


Sorry your name made me have a flashback cos when I went jail I asked the lads who the biggest bender was........they'd all point and say DatGuy


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> If a male member of the forum looked anything like Kristina yet tried to suggest his physique was great he would get mocked. Better?


Well if they looked like a girl they would get mocked


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

banzi said:


> At the end of the day its irrelevant, she says shes natty and thats that.
> 
> No one in their right mind who intended to make a career out of the sport would say otherwise.
> 
> Not smart ones anyway.


That is true. I'm just trying to sh1t stir for a bit of entertainment.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Can you ACTUALLY tell? Really? Two people standing next to each other, similar builds etc. Can you hand on heart tell??


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Can you ACTUALLY tell? Really? Two people standing next to each other, similar builds etc. Can you hand on heart tell??


Some people like to think they know, but there are some awesome natural physiques, but when you've run enough drugs you also know what is possible to a degree. Genetics aside.

Like I said you are a bit naïve to it all, nothing wrong with that. Just don't try to pretend otherwise.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Can you ACTUALLY tell? Really? Two people standing next to each other, similar builds etc. Can you hand on heart tell??


The woman on gear will have a beard,a great big fvcking massive beard


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> The woman on gear will have a beard,a great big fvcking massive beard


Big juicy clit aswell.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Sounds like to me that you're suggesting Kristina isn't natty? That's fighting talk right there, Skye..!


I didn't suggest it someone else did...but I am allowed to say my intelligence would be being underestimated if it was thought I would believe she is of course she isn't jeez .... I think it's unfair to discuss Kristina when she isn't here to defend herself so just to say yes I understand the whys and wherefores. .. It's business and branding. To move from Kristina though and just say...I have no issue with women who want to use gear so what...but it is giving the wrong message to other women if u lie about it..women less educated in the field may aspire to look like that and believe it's possible when it isn't...I'm not keen on that.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Can you ACTUALLY tell? Really? Two people standing next to each other, similar builds etc. Can you hand on heart tell??


You can look at a line up of guys and have a rough guess, however, you can get a guy with a poor response to gear juiced up to the eyeballs who will still look natty.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> Big juicy clit aswell.


A penis,a massive fvcking penis


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:



> I didn't suggest it someone else did...but I am allowed to say my intelligence would be being underestimated if it was thought I would believe she is of course she isn't jeez .... I think it's unfair to discuss Kristina when she isn't here to defend herself so just to say yes I understand the whys and wherefores. .. It's business and branding. To move from Kristina though and just say...I have no issue with women who want to use gear so what...but it is giving the wrong message to other women if u lie about it..women less educated in the field may aspire to look like that and believe it's possible when it isn't...I'm not keen on that.


Have a word with Simeon Panda pop a pill and Mike o'tren for all the aspiring natty boys whilst you are on a natty eye opening quest


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I didn't suggest it someone else did...but I am allowed to say my intelligence would be being underestimated if it was thought I would believe she is of course she isn't jeez .... I think it's unfair to discuss Kristina when she isn't here to defend herself so just to say yes I understand the whys and wherefores. .. It's business and branding. To move from Kristina though and just say...I have no issue with women who want to use gear so what...but it is giving the wrong message to other women if u lie about it..*women less educated in the field may aspire to look like that and believe it's possible when it isn't...I'm not keen on that*.


It doesnt take long for the uneducated to get educated in these days of the internet

Back in the 80s some people believed Rich Gaspari was natty.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> A penis,a massive fvcking penis


I like it when they pop up out and look like mini phalluses.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> You can look at a line up of guys and have a rough guess, however, you can get a guy with a poor response to gear *juiced up to the eyeballs who will still look natty*.


Like most gyms then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> I like it when they pop up out and look like mini phalluses.


Can put it in a hotdog bun


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Some people like to think they know, but there are some awesome natural physiques, but when you've run enough drugs you also know what is possible to a degree. Genetics aside.
> 
> Like I said you are a bit naïve to it all, nothing wrong with that. Just don't try to pretend otherwise.


Im not totally nieve i have a little knowledge of junk. Its not something I've had to educate myself on. If i decided to run cycles id educate myself immensely but as i only lift for a hobby i doubt i ever will.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Have a word with Simeon Panda pop a pill and Mike o'tren for all the aspiring natty boys whilst you are on a natty eye opening quest


Are u actually trying to be rude to me?? Ur so cryptic I can't tell ... I'm not on a quest


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Are u actually trying to be rude to me?? Ur so cryptic I can't tell ... I'm not on a quest


That's him flirting.......He's like it with me too


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Have I not said......I'm Natty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Have I not said......I'm Natty


No you've never mentioned it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> It doesnt take long for the uneducated to get educated in these days of the internet
> 
> Back in the 80s some people believed Rich Gaspari was natty.


True ...but I was talking about females ..most guys might start looking into steroids average joe blogs women tend not to and aspire to the coach


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Can put it in a hotdog bun


Nowt worse than havin to deep throat a clit..


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Are u actually trying to be rude to me?? Ur so cryptic I can't tell ... I'm not on a quest


It's ok he's on a day out from the special bus.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> That's him flirting.......He's like it with me too


Give him a lesson then I can't do round the houses


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Nowt worse than havin to deep throat a clit..


Or a cock cough So I've heard


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> Nowt worse than havin to deep throat a clit..


Said plates wife to plate


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Are u actually trying to be rude to me?? Ur so cryptic I can't tell ... I'm not on a quest


Thought you would be aware of Simeon Panda and Mike O'Hearn, biggest fake natty's the world has blessed us with.

If I'm trying to be rude I tend not to be cryptic about it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Give him a lesson then I can't do round the houses


I've tried but he doesn't listen


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Give him a lesson then I can't do round the houses


Too late for that all the juice has gone to his brain.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

> Have I not said......I'm Natty


So is my Nan, she doesn't look like she lifts either :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> So is my Nan, she doesn't look like she lifts either :thumb:


She's a fake natty


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

FelonE said:


> She's a fake natty


I slip her 5mg anavar in her meds ED


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Said plates wife to plate


She actually says it while it's in her mouth too..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lol this thread ain't gonna end well :no:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Or a cock cough So I've heard


Yeh your right a cock is worse.. Apparently


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Like most gyms then


Guess the dose

View attachment 173017


pictures wont upload for some reason??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Yeh your right a cock is worse.. Apparently


Yeah I've definitely read that somewhere :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Thought you would be aware of Simeon Panda and Mike O'Hearn, biggest fake natty's the world has blessed us with.
> 
> If I'm trying to be rude I tend not to be cryptic about it


No I havnt ...and oh good I prefer it like that


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Yeah I've definitely read that somewhere :whistling:


Must have been in @banzi diary.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Yeah I've definitely read that somewhere :whistling:


Infact wasn't it @Verno that said it?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> Must have been in @banzi diary.


That's exactly what I was gonna put lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> She actually says it while it's in her mouth too..


Don't be vile


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ryker said:


> Must have been in @banzi diary.


Are you flirting with me again?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Infact wasn't it @Verno that said it?


 @Verno said it and @banzi agreed,in @banzi diary [email protected] was lurking


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Guess the dose


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> Guess the dose


Jesus, I do hope that is oral only cycle or something low dose. What is it, 10g or something crazy lol?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> Infact wasn't it @Verno that said it?


I'm only repeating what your mrs said


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> @Verno said it and @banzi agreed,in @banzi diary [email protected] was lurking


but who are we?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Jesus, I do hope that is oral only cycle or something low dose. What is it, 10g or something crazy lol?


take a seat

What does he take?



> 1400 tren ace
> 
> 1400 eq
> 
> ...


Yep, more is definitely better.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Don't be vile


Have you seen some of the sh*t that gets said on this forum.. Pretty mild that.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> but who are we?


The people that make me smile when I get up in the morning


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> That's exactly what I was gonna put lol


I only read a part of chapter 3 from the @banzi files.

Dear diary today I found a grey pube..... As my boyfriends balls hit my chin.

Later I will troll UKmuscle and pretend I lift

yours.

@banzi


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Guess the dose


Fvck the dose where's his legs?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> @Verno said it and @banzi agreed,in @banzi diary [email protected] was lurking


Ah so it was you looking over my shoulder


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> I only read a part of chapter 3 from the @banzi files.
> 
> Dear diary today I found a grey pube..... As my boyfriends balls hit my chin.
> 
> ...


Sounds bit like my diary tbh

Funny isn't it @Ryker,the other day we were hating on each other but now I feel like we've formed a solid friendship. Love you buddy(no ****) xx


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Ah so it was you looking over my shoulder


I was rubbing them


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

banzi said:


> but who are we?


We are the minority sent here to troll the majority


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> take a seat
> 
> What does he take?
> 
> Yep, more is definitely better.


He must have god awful genetics, deep pockets, and injecting water. Poor lad lol.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Sounds bit like my diary tbh
> 
> Funny isn't it @Ryker,the other day we were hating on each other but now I feel like we've formed a solid friendship. Love you buddy(no ****) xx


And here was me thinking @Ryker was @banzi 's alter......... No wait ego, just ego


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> And here was me thinking @Ryker was @banzi 's alter......... No wait ego, just ego


Hope not,can't stand @banzi


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> He must have god awful genetics, deep pockets, and injecting water. Poor lad lol.


I found him when I was trolling gh15s board a couple of years ago, I tried to educate him but I got banned.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FelonE said:


> The people that make me smile when I get up in the morning


Sorry mistyped.

The people that make me get wood when I get up in the morning


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> I'm only repeating what your mrs said


Wondered why there was hob nob crumbs in my bed..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> Wondered why there was hob nob crumbs in my bed..


Oh no that was @FelonE........after me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Oh no that was @FelonE........after me


Ouch lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> I found him when I was trolling gh15s board a couple of years ago, I tried to educate him but I got banned.


No forum likes common sense.

Who was his coach Bostin Loyd?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Oh no that was @FelonE........inside me


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


>


Repped for being such a good sport :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Repped for being such a good sport :lol:


Double repped


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Repped for being such a good sport :lol:


Cheers mate thought you had negged me at first :laugh:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Double repped


 :thumb:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> Cheers mate thought you had negged me at first :laugh:


Nah you've gotta push really hard to get me to neg you.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Nah you've gotta push really hard to get me to neg you.


Lol I've had a few.. One with the message "keyboard warrior cvnt" :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> Lol I've had a few.. One with the message "keyboard warrior cvnt" :lol:


From me?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> I didn't suggest it someone else did...but I am allowed to say my intelligence would be being underestimated if it was thought I would believe she is of course she isn't jeez .... I think it's unfair to discuss Kristina when she isn't here to defend herself so just to say yes I understand the whys and wherefores. .. It's business and branding. To move from Kristina though and just say...I have no issue with women who want to use gear so what...but it is giving the wrong message to other women if u lie about it..women less educated in the field may aspire to look like that and believe it's possible when it isn't...I'm not keen on that.


Tbf her dedication is not something 99% of the population could handle or maintain year round, she borders on the obsessive, like all top elite lifters in the sport. Natty or not, the work put in is impressive.

Not saying you don't look great too, I'd plant one in you if asked nicely.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> From me?


No Was just on about one I got off someone lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> *Tbf her dedication is not something 99% of the population could handle or maintain year round, she borders on the obsessive, like all top elite lifters in the sport.* Natty or not, the work put in is impressive.
> 
> Not saying you don't look great too, I'd plant one in you if asked nicely.


And people like that will leave no stone unturned in their quest for perfection.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> Tbf her dedication is not something 99% of the population could handle or maintain year round, she borders on the obsessive, like all top elite lifters in the sport. Natty or not, the work put in is impressive.
> 
> Not saying you don't look great too, I'd plant one in you if asked nicely.


But *only*if she asked nicely?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Nah you've gotta push really hard to get me to neg you.


Same


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> Lol I've had a few.. One with the message "keyboard warrior cvnt" :lol:


I've had loads lol haters gon hate haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

banzi said:


> And people like that will leave no stone unturned in their quest for perfection.


That was almost diplomatic Banzi, are you feeling ok?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> So is my Nan, she doesn't look like she lifts either :thumb:


Yeah but she helped raise a right dumbbell like you!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I've had loads lol haters gon hate haha


Haha first one I got I was well offended after I worked out what it meant lol


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

banzi said:


> And people like that will leave no stone unturned in their quest for perfection.


Your bold skills are remarkable.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Plate said:


> Lol I've had a few.. One with the message "keyboard warrior cvnt" :lol:


They must know you well.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ryker said:


> They must know you well.


Pot and kettle springs to mind.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ryker said:


> They must know you well.


maybe, but the guy that said it was a right boring c*nt so I feel ok about it..


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Verno said:


> Pot and kettle springs to mind.


Need a coffee? :confused1:



Plate said:


> maybe, but the guy that said it was a right boring c*nt so I feel ok about it..


Sounds like you two had a great time boring the fvck out of each other


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ryker said:


> Need a coffee? :confused1:


Now I'm just disappointed


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ryker said:


> Need a coffee? :confused1:
> 
> Sounds like you two had a great time boring the fvck out of each other


The guy didn't really have any comebacks tho so abit disappointed with it.. I let him off tho don't think he was all there.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Now I'm just disappointed


is what his bird said when he got his c0ck out..


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Plate said:


> is what his bird said when he got his c0ck out..


And put it up your bum


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ryker said:


> And put it up your bum


Looks like the guy still has no comebacks..


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

banzi said:


> And people like that will leave no stone unturned in their quest for perfection.


You suggesting that Kristina ain't no natty??


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Archaic said:


> You suggesting that Kristina ain't no natty??


She is in good shape but you are kidding yourself you believe she is natty.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Plate said:


> Looks like the guy still has no comebacks..


You on repeat fvck face?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Verno said:


> But *only*if she asked nicely?


Yes mate, if asked very nicely, then I may be inclined to take it under consideration..


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Ryker said:


> She is in good shape but you are kidding yourself you believe she is natty.


I have a deep respect for women mate, it would go against my morals and values to ever speak bad of a lady in public.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> Yes mate, if asked very nicely, then I may be inclined to take it under consideration..


Well it would be rude not to


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Archaic said:


> I have a deep respect for women mate, it would go against my morals and values to ever speak bad of a lady in public.


Lol fvck off white knight.

Not speaking bad about her, just saying she quite clearly takes peds


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ryker said:


> Lol fvck off white knight.
> 
> Not speaking bad about her, just saying she quite clearly takes peds


Mo money mopeds


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Ryker said:


> Lol fvck off white knight


Guilty as charged, I'm the epitome of chivalry! Girl power!! and all that stuff


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

:sneaky2:


Archaic said:


> Guilty as charged, I'm the epitome of chivalry! Girl power!! and all that stuff


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Archaic said:


> Guilty as charged, I'm the epitome of chivalry! Girl power!! and all that stuff


Of course you are. :bounce:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Especially two faced cheap lying little calculating devious chavy scummy cnut sloots, they are my favourite kind and I will have nothing bad said against them. :cool2:

Anyway, getting side tracked now.


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> He must have god awful genetics, deep pockets, and injecting water. Poor lad lol.


Sorry for off-topic but is there any reason you look like Russel Crow?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

vildgut said:


> Sorry for off-topic but is there any reason you look like Russel Crow?


Hmmmm and what sort of an answer are you expecting for that little gem?


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

Verno said:


> Hmmmm and what sort of an answer are you expecting for that little gem?


I dont know actually but everytime i read his posts i hear it in russel crows voice xD


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Hmmmm and what sort of an answer are you expecting for that little gem?


What was it? A chat up line?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

vildgut said:


> I dont know actually but everytime i read his posts i hear it in russel crows voice xD


 @Dark sim ^^^^ :lol:

c'mon mate fess up


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

vildgut said:


> Sorry for off-topic but is there any reason you look like Russel Crow?


And the award for "Dumbest Fcuking Question" goes to...


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> And the award for "Dumbest Fcuking Question" goes to...


Did I quote you somewhere?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Isn't @BLUE(UK) natty?


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Verno said:


> Hmmmm and what sort of an answer are you expecting for that little gem?


I am expecting, I am sorry for looking like a bloat faced tw4t but I could be disappointed.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> You suggesting that Kristina ain't no natty??


Not at all, Im just making the point that someone who will do anything to make improvements, training twice a day cardio , eating clean , researching nutrition and training techniques would all of a sudden stop at taking a product that would give them an edge.

Its against character.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> What was it? A chat up line?


Boom!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> Have you seen some of the sh*t that gets said on this forum.. Pretty mild that.


:laugh: I wasnt serious!!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

banzi said:


> Not at all, Im just making the point that someone who will do anything to make improvements, training twice a day cardio , eating clean , researching nutrition and training techniques would all of a sudden stop at taking a product that would give them an edge.
> 
> *Its against character*.


In that case, it suggests you believe that no competing sports man/woman is not on assisted drugs?

I'm not disagreeing with you btw, just bored and picking your posts apart.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Tbf her dedication is not something 99% of the population could handle or maintain year round, she borders on the obsessive, like all top elite lifters in the sport. Natty or not, the work put in is impressive.
> 
> Not saying you don't look great too, I'd plant one in you if asked nicely.


Lol shuddup ya brown nose... I do not wish to be planted thanks

She looks incredible no one can argue that ..not sure of the 99% tho??think that's abit high lol


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Kristina makes me wanna touch myself in a bad place.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Isn't @BLUE(UK) natty?


Are u confusing him with HDU :innocent:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> In that case, it suggests you believe that no competing sports man/woman is not on assisted drugs?
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you btw, just bored and picking your posts apart.


Some people can compete at a high level without killing themselves to achieve it.

They dont even have a lot of dedication, training comes easy to them, people like that still take PEDs

Just look at some of the MMA fighters who have competed at the top level, bloated out of shape messes.

I can never understand how a boxer can be fat, they are meant to be doing massive amounts of cardio, training and sparring twice a day yet walk into the ring with a gut.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Kristina makes me wanna touch myself in a bad place.


Your vagina?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Ryker said:


> Your vagina?


Obv


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

banzi said:


> Some people can compete at a high level without killing themselves to achieve it.
> 
> They dont even have a lot of dedication, training comes easy to them, people like that still take PEDs
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say every athlete at the top is on PEDs tbh.

Then again, Mo Farah has had his name drawn into the mud by association recently, his old coach has been accused of doping. If Mo Farah, the emaciated anorexic skeleton of a human being is on Testosterone, then I guess anything is possible...


----------



## Happyman (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm probably getting setting myself up for serious digs but **** it.

While I did 5-6 years ago (unsure exactly) take 6-7 weeks worth of 250mg enanthate, I completely ****ed the PCT and lost everything I gained. Being young, stupid and a complete bellend I've done literally nothing ever since.

Now, would that qualify me as natty? I think it should personally, but if not, fair enough. In any case, that's my situation. And right now my avatar is what I was like a few weeks ago after copious press ups 

I'm aware my biceps are dog**** 

Be gentle


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

So @IDntEvenLiftCuz has the best natty physique apart from @Kristina obviously?


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Happyman said:


> I'm probably getting setting myself up for serious digs but **** it.
> 
> While I did 5-6 years ago (unsure exactly) *take 6-7 weeks worth of 250mg enanthate, I completely ****ed the PCT and lost everything I gained*. Being young, stupid and a complete bellend I've done literally nothing ever since.
> 
> ...


You don't qualify, you're fake natty you daft cvnt.


----------



## Happyman (Dec 31, 2008)

And here's me thinking fake natty just meant, people who obviously bull**** about not being on gear when they clearly are.

You know, like the name 'fake natty' insinuates.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

vildgut said:


> Sorry for off-topic but is there any reason you look like Russel Crow?


Cos I'm fcuking hollywood


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Ryker said:


> So @IDntEvenLiftCuz has the best natty physique apart from @Kristina obviously?


I don't know, I've barely seen any physiques so far...thread has just mainly been bickering tbh


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> I wouldn't say every athlete at the top is on PEDs tbh.
> 
> Then again, Mo Farah has had his name drawn into the mud by association recently, his old coach has been accused of doping. If Mo Farah, the emaciated anorexic skeleton of a human being is on Testosterone, then I guess anything is possible...
> 
> View attachment 173026


More likely blood doping if anything.


----------



## Happyman (Dec 31, 2008)

banzi said:


> More likely blood doping if anything.


He's on the good **** mate.

Quorn.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Happyman said:


> He's on the good **** mate.
> 
> Quorn.


May as well eat the box it comes in.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Most professional athletes ain't gonna be natty regardless of size


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> 4 months lol, I pretty much started lifting again when I made this account. Lifted around 2 or 3 months early middle 2014, barely lifted before that - just went every now and then with my mate but nothing significant. I'm more focused on strength now though, so physique won't progress as fast as it potentially could
> 
> If I ever lose my natty card I'll be 100% truthful, there's no shame in it and I don't plan to compete or get sponsored so I have nothing to lose. Natty Steve looks like a fake natty to me from here but I'll.need more.pics/info.


Is that you on the left...you look like you just got out of Treblinker but good physique...


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

vildgut said:


> Did I quote you somewhere?


Nope. Feel free to though, because it makes me feel special.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Is that you on the left...you look like you just got out of Treblinker but good physique...


 lol that's justin bieber, I just like his music and think he's funny as a person, he's getting in good shape tbf but nah I wanna look alot better than that.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> lol that's justin bieber, I just like his music and think he's funny as a person, he's getting in good shape tbf but nah I wanna look alot better than that.


Picsornotbetterthanthat


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> Nope. Feel free to though, because it makes me feel special.


You hang in there cupcake :lol:


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> lol that's justin bieber, I just like his music and think he's funny as a person, he's getting in good shape tbf but nah I wanna look alot better than that.


Negged for liking beiber ya tart.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I can't because I'm from the misc and i dont want others to know who I am, Already spotted 3 miscers here and I've called them out lol.


Okay probably a stupid question but what's a Misc!?


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Kristina said:


> Okay probably a stupid question but what's a Misc!?


I think it's a miscle launcher you fire rockets from but I could be wrong


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ryker said:


> I think it's a miscle launcher you fire rockets from but I could be wrong


A miscle launcher?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Kristina said:


> Okay probably a stupid question but what's a Misc!?


It's the official Justin Bieber fan club forum, cuz he's a belieber..


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Plate said:


> A miscle launcher?


Exactly.

@Milky would have banned you for your stupidity by now


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ryker said:


> Exactly.
> 
> @Milky would have banned you for your stupidity by now


I jus **** help pointan owt ur spelin misteak bruv na meen


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Plate said:


> I jus **** help pointan owt ur spelin misteak bruv na meen


I'm too advanced for your level 5 reading skills.

Ya cvnt


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Kristina said:


> Okay probably a stupid question but what's a Misc!?


bodybuilding.com

the misc section is where a lot of memes and sayings like 'do you even lift' have originated from. One of the biggest forums.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Nope. Feel free to though, because it makes me feel special.


you are special...

don't let anyone tell you any different 

cheers shaun


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> bodybuilding.com
> 
> the misc section is where a lot of memes and sayings like 'do you even lift' have originated from. One of the biggest forums.


Sounds like a a beiber fan club


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Picsornotbetterthanthat


lol my physique aint chit to be honest but I'm working on it, i'll upload a pic later on



Ryker said:


> Negged for liking beiber ya tart.


Biebers life > yours, fuk boy


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Ryker said:


> Sounds like a a beiber fan club


Bieber is literally fukin 10/10s everyday and making more money than this entire forum combined while you sit at home cracking jokes with your cock in your hand.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> lol my physique aint chit to be honest but I'm working on it, i'll upload a pic later on
> 
> Biebers life > yours, fuk boy


That is a retarded statement.

He has a lot of money, he can't sing for sh1t.

You're clearly retarded if you think he has a better life because he has money.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Bieber is literally fukin 10/10s everyday and making more money than this entire forum combined while you sit at home cracking jokes with your cock in your hand.


And I give a fvck why?

So are one direction probably, doesn't stop me thinking there music is for 13 year old girls like yourself you cvnt.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Ryker said:


> That is a retarded statement.
> 
> He has a lot of money, he can't sing for sh1t.
> 
> You're clearly retarded if you think he has a better life because he has money.


Well he can sing , just because you don't like his music doesn't make it a definitive statement.

It's bigger than money mate but that is a primary reason, lol if you think you lead a better life than his when you're stuck in the rat race. Sure fame has it's cons such as less privacy and whatnot but not a lot of dealbreakers. No one would trade their life for yours


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Ryker said:


> And I give a fvck why?
> 
> So are one direction probably, doesn't stop me thinking there music is for 13 year old girls like yourself you cvnt.


 Stay mad you bitter ****


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> lol that's justin bieber, I just like his music and think he's funny as a person, he's getting in good shape tbf but nah I wanna look alot better than that.


Justin Bieber...????? Who's that never heard of him...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Dan94 said:


> Isn't @BLUE(UK) natty?


Yeah sure but I'm 6' 2 tall and train mostly for strength, so not as lean as I was in my 20's.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Bieber is literally fukin 10/10s everyday and making more money than this entire forum combined while you sit at home cracking jokes with your cock in your hand.


Bieber needs a cvnt punch to the throat. He'll end up dead before he's 30.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> bodybuilding.com
> 
> the misc section is where a lot of memes and sayings like 'do you even lift' have originated from. One of the biggest forums.


WRONG, "do you even lift" was a phrase popularised by YouTube prankster Vitaly. The Misc is basically just a sub-forum in which a bunch of skinny Zyzz wannabe's reside and jack all his phrases and mannerisms inhis honour, which is hilariously ironic seeing how he said he hates people copying him :lol:

@Kristina see above for my definition of "the misc" :wink:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Bieber is literally fukin 10/10s everyday and making more money than this entire forum combined while you sit at home cracking jokes with your cock in your hand.


He looks in the mirror and its still Bieber looking back.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Pinky said:


> Bieber needs a cvnt punch to the throat. He'll end up dead before he's 30.


Fingers crossed Pinky


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Bieber needs a cvnt punch to the throat. He'll end up dead before he's 30.


He's nowhere near as bad as Chris Brown

People forget he's extremely young, we all did stupid things at that age.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

> WRONG, "do you even lift" was a phrase popularised by YouTube prankster Vitaly. The Misc is basically just a sub-forum in which a bunch of skinny Zyzz wannabe's reside and jack all his phrases and mannerisms inhis honour, which is hilariously ironic seeing how he said he hates people copying him :lol:
> 
> @Kristina see above for my definition of "the misc" :wink:


 Lol how about no, sure vitaly bought some recognition to the phrase but he by no means did NOT invent it, and it was still extremely popular before him.

And not entirely, sure zyzz had a huge impact on the site but the misc is huge, it's a lot bigger than that. Besides, Zyzz is no longer allowed to be talked about there so you'll hardly ever see his name mentioned or pics posted there.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Stay mad you bitter ****


Fvck, you really do love him.

I'm not mad he's a bad singer with a cvnt personality.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Lol how about no, sure vitaly bought some recognition to the phrase but he by no means did NOT invent it, and it was still extremely popular before him.
> 
> And not entirely, sure zyzz had a huge impact on the site but the misc is huge, it's a lot bigger than that. Besides, Zyzz is no longer allowed to be talked about there so you'll hardly ever see his name mentioned or pics posted there.


I'll think you find no one gives a fvck


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Plate said:


> So the op is asking for pictures of people's body's with Justin Bieber as his avi and a name that says he don't lift cuz.. Should we not just email c0ck pics?


Im sure shaven bum holes covered in seamen would be more fitting!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Lol how about no, sure vitaly bought some recognition to the phrase but he by no means did NOT invent it, and it was still extremely popular before him.
> 
> And not entirely, sure zyzz had a huge impact on the site but the misc is huge, it's a lot bigger than that. Besides, Zyzz is no longer allowed to be talked about there so you'll hardly ever see his name mentioned or pics posted there.


I got banned from bodybuilding.com.

They didnt take to me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> I got banned from bodybuilding.com.
> 
> They didnt take to me


Me neither, been banned 3 times lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Lol how about no, sure vitaly bought some recognition to the phrase but he by no means did NOT invent it, and it was still extremely popular before him.
> 
> And not entirely, sure zyzz had a huge impact on the site but the misc is huge, it's a lot bigger than that. Besides, Zyzz is no longer allowed to be talked about there so you'll hardly ever see his name mentioned or pics posted there.


So because his name isn't mentioned every day anymore, that makes the fact that people are copying everything he said and did irrelevant now meaning they're no longer Zyzz wannabe's? Strong logic...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Me neither, been banned 3 times lol


My IP is still blocked, I cant even view the forum.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> I got banned from bodybuilding.com.
> 
> They didnt take to me


Dunno why banzi :laugh:

Yank Pussies don't like it straight.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> My IP is still blocked, I cant even view the forum.


VPN mate endless fun


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> VPN mate endless fun


They had their chance, they dont deserve me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> They had their chance, they dont deserve me.


I'd of thought it'd be your ideal trolling ground. Them cvnts are easy to wind up


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


> I got banned from bodybuilding.com.
> 
> They didnt take to me


Same, just made a different account. The mods are very touchy and there's no drug talk which kinda sucks, that's one thing I like about this place.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'd of thought it'd be your ideal trolling ground. Them cvnts are easy to wind up


Way too touchy, they gang up and report you to the mods


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Way too touchy, they gang up and report you to the mods


Phaggots brah


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

I said:


> So because his name isn't mentioned every day anymore' date=' that makes the fact that people are copying everything he said and did irrelevant now meaning they're no longer Zyzz wannabe's? Strong logic...[/quote']
> 
> lol stop whining about it, I frequent that forum regularly and I barely ever get a zyzz reminder feeling...ever. Occassionly you may see someone doin' the zyzz/frank zane pose or something but every **** does that nowadays So you're talking out your ass, there was a point where zyzz influence was strong I agree but it's hardly even noticeable or worth speaking of.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> He's nowhere near as bad as Chris Brown
> 
> People forget he's extremely young, we all did stupid things at that age.


May igo to hell for this but i do have a couple of his songs on my pod. Theres young and theres being a fking muppet. The chit he's been in the news for how can anyone big him up.

Regardless of his music, talent. He's a grade "A" tw4t.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Me neither, been banned 3 times lol


Lol i remember that!

Me and you both mate......hard times brudah


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Lol i remember that!
> 
> Me and you both mate......hard times brudah


Might have another go tomorrow lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ryker said:


> Exactly.
> 
> @Milky would have banned you for your stupidity by now


Come on then spit it out, you keep alluding to it. What were you banned for?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Pinky said:


> May igo to hell for this but i do have a couple of his songs on my pod. Theres young and theres being a fking muppet. The chit he's been in the news for how can anyone big him up.
> 
> Regardless of his music, talent. He's a grade "A" tw4t.


Ain't no shame in playing some beebs, the boy can sing and he makes catchy songs.

I think he has realised as he has got older his behaviour was unacceptable, hence the bieber roast, he acknowledged his wrong doings and although it's not exactly a punishment that fits the crime; the fact that he submitted a formal apology and let people talk chit about him on live tv for over an hour [which could have tarnished his reputation and image] was pretty big imo.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

banzi said:


> My IP is still blocked, I cant even view the forum.


My gift to you:

Bodybuilding


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> lol stop whining about it, I frequent that forum regularly and I barely ever get a zyzz reminder feeling...ever. Occassionly you may see someone doin' the zyzz/frank zane pose or something but every **** does that nowadays So you're talking out your ass, there was a point where zyzz influence was strong I agree but it's hardly even noticeable or worth speaking of.


So I went to misc. First thread I clicked on made very recently, I see the words mirin', fuark, brah, srs and _____ crew, all phrases coined by Zyzz and copied by his followers. I needn't say any more....


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

I said:


> So I went to misc. First thread I clicked on made very recently' date=' I see the words mirin', fuark, brah, srs and _____ crew, all phrases coined by Zyzz and copied by his followers. I needn't say any more....[/quote']
> 
> lol yeah bro, they were all spoused from zyzz, comin' from the guy who thought vitaly created do you even lift.
> 
> K den, and just for the record vitaly was a miscer.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> yeah bro, they were all spoused from zyzz


Great, that's settled then :thumb: Lol, ****ing Bieber fans...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I said:


> Great' date=' that's settled then :thumb: Lol, ****ing Bieber fans...


What you not a belieber cuz?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Plate said:


> What you not a belieber cuz?


Nope. My nan says she's a "belieber" though - think she meant she believes in God, but she wasn't wearing her dentures at the time.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I said:


> Nope. My nan says she's a "belieber" though - think she meant she believes in God' date=' but she wasn't wearing her dentures at the time.[/quote']
> 
> Lol to be honest I've never known anyone over 14 or male that likes him...


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Plate said:


> Lol to be honest I've never known anyone over 14 or male that likes him...


You're all living in 2010 when bieber was a phaggot, he has grown up and changed aswell as his music

Kid is literally making some of the GOAT babymaking joints and you phaggots are sleeping on him.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Plate said:


> Lol to be honest I've never known anyone over 14 or male that likes him...


You're all living in 2010 when bieber was a phaggot, he has grown up and changed aswell as his music

Kid is literally making some of the GOAT babymaking joints and you phaggots are sleeping on him.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

More of a Will young man myself :rockon:


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Will young actually had some great songs, my fave [no ****]


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> You're all living in 2010 when bieber was a phaggot, he has grown up and changed aswell as his music
> 
> Kid is literally making some of the GOAT babymaking joints and you phaggots are sleeping on him.


Is that what R&B sounds like these days??? If I was tryna make a baby to that I'd fall asleep before I finished.

I call troll


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Will young actually had some great songs, my fave [no ****]


Lol your not doing yourself any favours fella


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> You're all living in 2010 when bieber was a phaggot, he has grown up and changed aswell as his music
> 
> Kid is literally making some of the GOAT babymaking joints and you phaggots are sleeping on him.


Making goat baby making joints and I'm sleeping on him... what the fvck is happening.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

> Is that what R&B sounds like these days??? If I was tryna make a baby to that I'd fall asleep before I finished.
> 
> I call troll


Rnb is goin through a great phase, okay tell me what you think of this one then? This is my fave by him, great album btw [srs]






or this one


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Verno said:


> Lol your not doing yourself any favours fella


 idgaf, I listen to anything decent, my music varies from metal to rock to blues to hip hop to trance etc. Diversity is the way forward



Plate said:


> Making goat baby making joints and I'm sleeping on him... what the fvck is happening.


excuse my urban dialect, apologies man.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> idgaf, I listen to anything decent, my music varies from metal to rock to blues to hip hop to trance etc. Diversity is the way forward


Fair play to you mate but that poppy sh1t?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Rnb is goin through a great phase, okay tell me what you think of this one then? This is my fave by him, great album btw [srs]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus H. Christ...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

> Jesus H. Christ...


I didn't even Bother with them when I saw the title "catching feelings"


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Verno said:


> Fair play to you mate but that poppy sh1t?


 I used to hate on pop and mainstream hip hop alot but it just grew on me and I learnt to accept different music varieties and understand the sound and background more. Honestly I listen to far gayer songs than the ones I've posted, this is damn near gangsta music compared to some of the songs on my mp3 player.



> Jesus H. Christ...


lol, if you enjoyed rnb I feel confident you'd appreciate those songs, trust me the kid is talented.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Verno said:


> You hang in there cupcake :lol:


I'm all good. Just laid here with my crayons and colouring book. Living the dream!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I used to hate on pop and mainstream hip hop alot but it just grew on me and I learnt to accept different music varieties and understand the sound and background more. Honestly I listen to far gayer songs than the ones I've posted, this is damn near gangsta music compared to some of the songs on my mp3 player.
> 
> lol, if you enjoyed rnb I feel confident you'd appreciate those songs, trust me the kid is talented.


Not for me mate, he can sing there's no denying that but his music is shockingly bad :laugh: Can't stand new skool hip hop either. Grime is my favourite genre atm and the scene is booming again as of late.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I used to hate on pop and mainstream hip hop alot but it just grew on me and I learnt to accept different music varieties and understand the sound and background more. Honestly I listen to far gayer songs than the ones I've posted, this is damn near gangsta music compared to some of the songs on my mp3 player.


Its got nothing to do with it sounding gay, you wanna listen to some of the stuff i do! imo it has more to do with huge corporations mass marketing this crap to take advantage of the parents of gullible impressionable children.



IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> , if you enjoyed rnb I feel confident you'd appreciate those songs, trust me the kid is talented.


Is he though? Or is he just another mass produced pretty boy ripping of some other poor fcukers songs and paying them a pittance for it?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> I'm all good. Just laid here with my crayons and colouring book. Living the dream!


Me too mate am progressing onto felt tips now :bounce:


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

I said:


> Not for me mate' date=' he can sing there's no denying that but his music is shockingly bad :laugh: Can't stand new skool hip hop either. Grime is my favourite genre atm and the scene is booming again as of late.[/quote']
> 
> Used to love grime back in the day but it began to bore me after around 2009 or so, felt like everyone disappeared and a lot of people sold out. Heard Wiley's most recent CD was fire but have yet to play it, who even leads grime anymore?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Verno said:


> Its got nothing to do with it sounding gay, you wanna listen to some of the stuff i do! imo it has more to do with huge corporations mass marketing this crap to take advantage of the parents of gullible impressionable children.
> 
> Is he though? Or is he just another mass produced pretty boy ripping of some other poor fcukers songs and paying them a pittance for it?


He's not talented like someone like beck or curtis mayfield who play multiple instruments, produce/write music, but he can sing/dance, has a certain charisma, it's still a talent that can often be overlooked.

You can hate on the corporation and the industry but not the artist, at the end of the day it's just decent sonical sound and it's just 'feel good' music, which is easy on the ears, I don't really look into it that deep.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Used to love grime back in the day but it began to bore me after around 2009 or so, felt like everyone disappeared and a lot of people sold out. Heard Wiley's most recent CD was fire but have yet to play it, who even leads grime anymore?


It died out around 2010 onwards tbf and people started going off and doing poppy hip-hop for a few years. The scene is going off again now though, Skepta, Wiley, Dizzee, Lethal Bizzle, Chip, all back doing grime and making sick tunes.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

I said:


> It died out around 2010 onwards tbf and people started going off and doing poppy hip-hop for a few years. The scene is going off again now though' date=' Skepta, Wiley, Dizzee, Lethal Bizzle, Chip, all back doing grime and making sick tunes.[/quote']
> 
> Ah yeah heard idris elba the actor did a remix of one of skeptas songs, he actually went in apparently lol. Will check all these out later, got a lord of the mics CD I play in my car daily which has edged me back into grime once again.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Ah yeah heard idris elba the actor did a remix of one of skeptas songs, he actually went in apparently lol. Will check all these out later, got a lord of the mics CD I play in my car daily which has edged me back into grime once again.


Yeah his latest single Shutdown, wasn't a fan of the remix tbh but the original track is textbook grime. Skepta's the man atm, putting out bangers all over the place and got an album out soon, check out Blacklisted though, whole album is on YouTube, pretty deep stuff for a grime album as well. It's not actually considered an album, it was supposed to be originally but the singles weren't "commercial" enough and didn't do too well so the album was released as a purchasable mixtape but sounds like an album.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Verno said:


> Me too mate am progressing onto felt tips now :bounce:


You lucky sod. Our lass will probably never make the leap into the world of felt tips in case I get it on the carpet.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> lol yeah bro, they were all spoused from zyzz, comin' from the guy who thought vitaly created do you even lift.
> 
> K den, and just for the record vitaly was a miscer.


do you own an ISO bag?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> It died out around 2010 onwards tbf and people started going off and doing poppy hip-hop for a few years. The scene is going off again now though' date=' Skepta, Wiley, Dizzee, Lethal Bizzle, Chip, all back doing grime and making sick tunes.[/quote']
> 
> Chip?
> 
> I'm out


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I used to hate on pop and mainstream hip hop alot but it just grew on me and I learnt to accept different music varieties and understand the sound and background more. Honestly I listen to far gayer songs than the ones I've posted, this is damn near gangsta music compared to some of the songs on my mp3 player.
> 
> lol, if you enjoyed rnb I feel confident you'd appreciate those songs, trust me the kid is talented.


WTFH

MJ was talented

Freddy was talented

Him on the other hand is not, does he write his own songs etc being able to bust a tune out DOES NOT make one talented.

How old are you if you dont mind me asking?

If he's around in 25+ plus years ill hold my hands up and admit he's talented


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

IS this real life?

Actual male adults praising Bieber?

Who is Freddy @Pinky?

BTW, weren't Michael Jackson's songs written by Quincy Jones in the beginning and others later? I don't think he wrote his own music either.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Varg said:


> IS this real life?
> 
> Actual male adults praising Bieber?
> 
> ...


Freddy Mercury from Queen 

Yep had input with some of his songs but MJ wrote Billie Jean, Bad, dangerous, dirty diana. The list is endless.

Im a mega fan of MJ, always have been since a lil girl 

If you look on the net there's articles saying he didn't but its easy to badmouth someone when their dead. He wasn't around for 25+ years, living off the backs of others. Thats my opinion anyway.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> You're all living in 2010 when bieber was a phaggot, he has grown up and changed aswell as his music
> 
> Kid is literally making some of the GOAT babymaking joints and you phaggots are sleeping on him.


Hold the fvcking phone you posted a video???

Sh1t this is an obsession thing you have.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Freddy Mercury from Queen
> 
> Yep had input with some of his songs but MJ wrote Billie Jean, Bad, dangerous, dirty diana. The list is endless.
> 
> ...


duck butter.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> duck butter.


just urban dictionary'd that little gem


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> duck butter.


just urban dictionary'd that little gem


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> duck butter.


You being a wrong en again.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> just urban dictionary'd that little gem


Its the only thing I remember from the scandal at the time.

Knocked me sick.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> You being a wrong en again.


I dont think its me thats the wrong un.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> I dont think its me thats the wrong un.


That's a matter of opinion haha


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

banzi said:


> duck butter.


You learn something new everyday lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> You lucky sod. Our lass will probably never make the leap into the world of felt tips in case I get it on the carpet.


Id suggest a plastic sheet mate but would you lick it?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> just urban dictionary'd that little gem


Nice! :no:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Michael Jackson Sex Abuse Accuser -- MJ Had Secret Code Words For Abusing Me | TMZ.com


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Verno said:


> Nice! :no:


I'm trying to forget it happened


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> I'm trying to forget it happened


Who on earth comes up with this crap?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Verno said:


> Who on earth comes up with this crap?


Dunno, but urban dictionary makes an interesting read sometimes.

I had to check something a while ago. turned some boys away from front door of club, they got $hitty with me, saying they were "gonna butter your roll".

I had no clue wtf they were on about, thought they were trying to give me money, until one of them started poking me in the chest with a screw face lol.

Then I realised well they clearly want to punch me in the face, nothing new. Anyway, they didn't and off they went.

I asked a few people, if they knew what this meant, and no one did. so, I googled "butter your roll". I was shocked what the result was lol.

1) Buttered Roll

A sexual maneuver in which a guy cums on a girl's boobs, and then mixes it with the girl's own secretions, and rubs the mixture together on the aforementioned boobs.

Note: This can also be done with the buttocks, but is then called the Buttered Sandwich (this is not quite as popular, however)

"Hey Mike, I totally gave Kelly a buttered roll last night"

"Oh cool man! GITSUM!"

*bro high fives*

2) buttered roll

To masturbate by rubbing the penis between someone's butt cheeks

"i'm not up for anal right now, but i'd sure take a buttered roll instead".

They can't have meant this surely..... :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> Dunno, but urban dictionary makes an interesting read sometimes.
> 
> I had to check something a while ago. turned some boys away from front door of club, they got $hitty with me, saying they were "gonna butter your roll".
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a lucky escape :lol:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Verno said:


> Sounds like you had a lucky escape :lol:


My roll will never be buttered :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Chip?
> 
> I'm out


He's still shyte tbh lol, just making the point that all the originals are returning. Pretty hilarious that he realised his US career was a flop so started dissing everyone on Pepper Riddim to get grime fans talking about him again.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> He's still shyte tbh lol' date=' just making the point that all the originals are returning. Pretty hilarious that he realised his US career was a flop so started dissing everyone on Pepper Riddim to get grime fans talking about him again.[/quote']
> 
> He's a lil poofter trying to be gangsta but failing miserably lol


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Lol chip is a lil dickhed. Got his ass handed to him by bugzy malone on relegation riddim.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Pinky said:


> Freddy Mercury from Queen
> 
> Yep had input with some of his songs but MJ wrote Billie Jean, Bad, dangerous, dirty diana. The list is endless.
> 
> ...


Oh Fredd*ie* Mercury 

I get ya.

Not a fan of MJ, he had talent for sure though.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Pinky said:


> Freddy Mercury from Queen
> 
> Yep had input with some of his songs but MJ wrote Billie Jean, Bad, dangerous, dirty diana. The list is endless.
> 
> ...


he prob wouldnt of been that keen on you. your on the wrong team.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Verno said:


> Id suggest a plastic sheet mate but would you lick it?


For starters.

Tbh, I'd probably strip off and lay on it, cover myself in custard or baked beans and then fury w4nk all night. Best to stick to crayons.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Varg said:


> Oh Fredd*ie* Mercury
> 
> I get ya.
> 
> Not a fan of MJ, he had talent for sure though.


As if referring to him by solely his first name did not make it difficult enough


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

troponin said:


> Lol chip is a lil dickhed. Got his ass handed to him by bugzy malone on relegation riddim.


Not much of a Devilman fan but he slaughtered Chip as well.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

> Not much of a Devilman fan but he slaughtered Chip as well.


Haha yeah, i dont really rate him either but hes better than chip. Chips plan to get publicity backfired on him hard lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> For starters.
> 
> Tbh, I'd probably strip off and lay on it, cover myself in custard or baked beans and then fury w4nk all night. Best to stick to crayons.


Horseradish and sharp sand is the way forward mate


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Verno said:


> Horseradish and sharp sand is the way forward mate


You're so bad-4ss! After your recommendation, I did use the gritty Swarfega for anal lube the other day. Not sure she enjoyed it much though. I would've asked her but she was constantly crying.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> You're so bad-4ss! After your recommendation, I did use the gritty Swarfega for anal lube the other day. Not sure she enjoyed it much though. I would've asked her but she was constantly crying.


That would be from happiness at the amount of thought you put into it Rich :lol:


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


> do you own an ISO bag?


 strange question, but no.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> strange question, but no.


You should get one, you fit the criteria.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Wow i aint got ginger hair and i prefer zebra print not Leopard
> 
> Oh oh oh i don't wear glasses anymore either, had my eyes lasered.


did you have your brain lasered too? im pretty sure you seem to have suffered some sort of trauma to your prefrontal cortex?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Pinky said:


> WTFH
> 
> MJ was talented
> 
> ...


Haha wow. You do realize a lot of the greatest singers don't and have not wrote their own songs? elton john had writers, bernie taupin wrote a lot for him, beyonce has writers [idgaf what anyone says she will be madonna level when she retires], michael jackson etc. Bieber has writing credits for a lot of his songs actually, though he may not solely write them himself.

Longevity is an important factor for an artist to have, but you can't deny skill solely by how long someone has been out. And it's also quite silly to place the word 'talent' at such a high level, Michael Jackson, freddy mercury and the Beatles are literally legendary status, those people have extraordinary talent which is rarely unmatched. Justin Bieber is a good singer whether you like it or not which is a talent in it self, singing IS a talent. He's a great dancer and he has great entrepreneurial skills despite his lack of common sense.

Bieber was discovered by Scooter Braun who saw him on YouTube. The story of Scooter itself is a beautiful lesson learned. He was immediately struck by Justin's talent and was relentless in convincing Justin's mum to come to Atlanta to meet him & other local talent. Scooter went the extra mile, didn't take no for an answer and even fronted all of Justin's costs to get him to come to Atlanta. If you don't believe me he was born with talent, check out this 7 second video of his rhythm from age 3. To be a great entrepreneur you really do need talent. You need to be great at something: technology back-end, front-end design, usability, sales, marketing, quantitative analysis, leadership -> whatever. But if you're not uber talented there is always a "Justin Bieber of technology" waiting to kick your ass. Think Zuckerberg: Born with innate talent at the keyboard. Even though he still had programmers and others that helped him, does that NOT make him talented to you because he didn't do everything himself?]. Think of the UX team at Mint.com - they have led an entire generation to say, "I'm the Mint.com of &#8230;

Anyway, Justin then had a meeting with Usher where he sang him a song he himself had recorded. Usher agreed to back Justin immediately and worked hard to convince Justin not to sign with Justin Timberlake (where they already had a meeting set up) or anybody else. Usher worked hard to set up meetings (including L.A. Reid, who originally signed Kanye West, Mariah Carey, Pink, Avril Levigne and others) for Justin Bieber even before he was committed to Usher and this hard work and commitment is what persuaded Bieber to go with Usher. I don't give a **** what you say, you don't get that far without talent, I sing myself and I have tons of friends who also make music and can barely get their own local community to support them let alone the biggest stars in the world.

*Didn't realize I had wrote that much, CLIFFS*

- Bieber has writing credits for his songs

- Bieber has good entrepreneurial skills

- Bieber had meetings with LA reid, usher etc and even had justin timberlake wanting to sign him at one point. You don't get that far, having multiple stars wanting to sign you without possessing talent.

- Bieber is that dude


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Haha wow. You do realize a lot of the greatest singers don't and have not wrote their own songs? elton john had writers, bernie taupin wrote a lot for him, beyonce has writers [idgaf what anyone says she will be madonna level when she retires], michael jackson etc. Bieber has writing credits for a lot of his songs actually, though he may not solely write them himself.
> 
> Longevity is an important factor for an artist to have, but you can't deny skill solely by how long someone has been out. And it's also quite silly to place the word 'talent' at such a high level, Michael Jackson, freddy mercury and the Beatles are literally legendary status, those people have extraordinary talent which is rarely unmatched. Justin Bieber is a good singer whether you like it or not which is a talent in it self, singing IS a talent. He's a great dancer and he has great entrepreneurial skills despite his lack of common sense.
> 
> ...


Get the f*ck off this forum.


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Haha wow. You do realize a lot of the greatest singers don't and have not wrote their own songs? elton john had writers, bernie taupin wrote a lot for him, beyonce has writers [idgaf what anyone says she will be madonna level when she retires], michael jackson etc. Bieber has writing credits for a lot of his songs actually, though he may not solely write them himself.
> 
> Longevity is an important factor for an artist to have, but you can't deny skill solely by how long someone has been out. And it's also quite silly to place the word 'talent' at such a high level, Michael Jackson, freddy mercury and the Beatles are literally legendary status, those people have extraordinary talent which is rarely unmatched. Justin Bieber is a good singer whether you like it or not which is a talent in it self, singing IS a talent. He's a great dancer and he has great entrepreneurial skills despite his lack of common sense.
> 
> ...


Is this **** just on a wind up or what?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Linderz said:


> Is this **** just on a wind up or what?


Probably went a bit far but just irks me when people try to deny talent for certain reasons, I will even go as far to say the kardashians are talented [srs]


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Probably went a bit far but just irks me when people try to deny talent for certain reasons, I will even go as far to say the kardashians are talented [srs]


Just admit it, you want to suck his c0ck!! FFS. Brown nosing him on this forum wont get you into his bed!!


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Probably went a bit far but just irks me when people try to deny talent for certain reasons, I will even go as far to say the kardashians are talented [srs]


Why have you joined a BB Forum to jerk off celebs - They don't even know you exist and wouldn't give a **** if you got plowed down by a bus tomorrow morning.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Just admit it, you want to suck his c0ck!! FFS. Brown nosing him on this forum wont get you into his bed!!


Pretty sure most this forum would fuk bieber over you and we ain't even gay



Linderz said:


> Why have you joined a BB Forum to jerk off celebs - They don't even know you exist and wouldn't give a **** if you got plowed down by a bus tomorrow morning.


I've literally never mentioned him or brought up his name, you guys are the ones always pointing it out, Im just stating points.


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Pretty sure most this forum would fuk bieber over you and we ain't even gay
> 
> I've literally never mentioned him or brought up his name, you guys are the ones always pointing it out, Im just stating points.


Your a weird ****er


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Just admit it, you want to suck his c0ck!! FFS. Brown nosing him on this forum wont get you into his bed!!


Maybe @Ryker is Bieber?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

I said:


> It died out around 2010 onwards tbf and people started going off and doing poppy hip-hop for a few years. The scene is going off again now though' date=' Skepta, Wiley, Dizzee, Lethal Bizzle, Chip, all back doing grime and making sick tunes.[/quote']
> 
> chip got buried by bugzy though


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Linderz said:


> Your a weird ****er


lol sound mate.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Probably went a bit far but just irks me when people try to deny talent for certain reasons, I will even go as far to say the kardashians are talented [srs]


lmao best troll on here


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> *Pretty sure most this forum would fuk bieber over you and we ain't even gay*
> 
> I've literally never mentioned him or brought up his name, you guys are the ones always pointing it out, Im just stating points.


Get outta here you goon

Make a thread about it, i dare you


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

> Not much of a Devilman fan but he slaughtered Chip as well.


devilman is funny as fck, his diss back to skepta was much better too lmao. too many lols


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Linderz said:


> Your a weird ****er


Weird is an understatement matey.

Most people come on here to troll others abusing them etc, but bigging up justin friggin bieber. ive seen it all now.

Having proper laughs at this one :lol:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Get the f*ck off this forum.


you're being out trolled. never thought id say this day


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Linderz said:


> Is this **** just on a wind up or what?


do you even misc bro?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Weird is an understatement matey.
> 
> Most people come on here to troll others abusing them etc, but bigging up justin friggin bieber. ive seen it all now.
> 
> Having proper laughs at this one :lol:


lol you were literally getting ethered in this thread a few pages back, you just bring it on yourself don't you? Bet you're one of those bitches that just love to cause drama and be in the middle or arguments all day, probably lack of attention or love as a child. Fuk outta here you landwhale.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Op's sat in biebers bushes as we speak..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

zyphy said:


> you're being out trolled. never thought id say this day


Trolling isnt meant to take more effort on your part, guy is posting pages of waffle and getting one line answers.

If thats his way of trolling, way to go.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

JB is Canadian.

Nothing good musically ever came out of Canada.

/thread


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

31 pages and I still don't know who has the best natty physique.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


> Trolling isnt meant to take more effort on your part, guy is posting pages of waffle and getting one line answers.
> 
> If thats his way of trolling, way to go.


 it was mostly copied and pasted lol.



Varg said:


> JB is Canadian.
> 
> Nothing good musically ever came out of Canada.
> 
> /thread


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Varg said:


> JB is Canadian.
> 
> Nothing good musically ever came out of Canada.
> 
> /thread




...then again....maybe youre right


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> *it was mostly copied and pasted lol.*


epic self outing.

Now whos been trolled?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Trolling isnt meant to take more effort on your part, guy is posting pages of waffle and getting one line answers.
> 
> If thats his way of trolling, way to go.


no, i was alluding to the fact he got a reaction out of you

his troll posts are sh!t from misc lol..


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


> epic self outing.
> 
> Now whos been trolled?


Mirin skills to troll the troll, u r 1 cheeky **** m8, you phaggots still all mad though lol


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> it was mostly copied and pasted lol.


Will not watch.

The thumbnail tells me it'll be shite.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Mirin skills to troll the troll, u r 1 cheeky **** m8, you phaggots still all mad though lol


Sounds a lot like ryker that post....


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> lol you were literally getting ethered in this thread a few pages back, you just bring it on yourself don't you? Bet you're one of those bitches that just love to cause drama and be in the middle or arguments all day, probably lack of attention or love as a child. Fuk outta here you landwhale.


Yadda Yadda, blah blah blah. Its called banter, you fking nob jocky. Id rather be a landwhale then a wannabe b1tch. The need to bum and w4nk off over celebs is supposed to stop when you leave you youth years behind!!


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Plate said:


> Sounds a lot like ryker that post....


 Don't compare to me to that phaggot. Is he a miscer?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Yadda Yadda, blah blah blah. Its called banter, you fking nob jocky. Id rather be a landwhale then a wannabe b1tch. The need to bum and w4nk off over celebs is supposed to stop when you leave you youth years behind!!


Yeah well funny banter, no wonder you're a loner in real life.

lol fair enough chubs, good luck with your landwhale goals for the rest of 2015


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Plate said:


> Sounds a lot like ryker that post....


Ryker always spells it with a "C"


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Yeah well funny banter, no wonder you're a loner in real life.
> 
> lol fair enough chubs, good luck with your landwhale goals for the rest of 2015


Least ive got the bolox, which may i add are more than likely bigger than your, you stupid lil child, to post a pic of my land whale ness, its called a work in progress and i have you knnow ive done pretty well so far 

Im far from a loner but hey id rather be a loner than a wannabe who has to tug one out over a talentless boy. OMD your prob the best troll on here


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Awwww bless. See you clearly have no bolox. Posting pics then removing them. LMFAO. Your a waste of spunk mate, that should of either be swallowed or dribbed down your mothers left leg


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Varg said:


> JB is Canadian.
> 
> Nothing good musically ever came out of Canada.
> 
> /thread


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Dunno, but urban dictionary makes an interesting read sometimes.
> 
> I had to check something a while ago. turned some boys away from front door of club, they got $hitty with me, saying they were "gonna butter your roll".
> 
> ...


Looks like you've missed out on a good night lol


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


>


lol, I actually like Cryptopsy who are from Montreal, but I didn't want to undermine my point.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Don't compare to me to that phaggot. Is he a miscer?


Not sure he's a man of few words..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> Ryker always spells it with a "C"


True..


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Varg said:


> lol, I actually like Cryptopsy who are from Montreal, but I didn't want to undermine my point.


 :lol:

we shouldnt forget brian adams either :ban:


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Awwww bless. See you clearly have no bolox. Posting pics then removing them. LMFAO. Your a waste of spunk mate, that should of either be swallowed or dribbed down your mothers left leg


Ah those witty mum jokes again...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Get outta here you goon
> 
> Make a thread about it, i dare you


+1 for Bieber


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> +1 for Bieber


Everyone knows you're an up hill gardener anyhow :laugh:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Everyone knows you're an up hill gardener anyhow


No your just more masculine haha


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Haha wow. You do realize a lot of the greatest singers don't and have not wrote their own songs? elton john had writers, bernie taupin wrote a lot for him, beyonce has writers [idgaf what anyone says she will be madonna level when she retires], michael jackson etc. Bieber has writing credits for a lot of his songs actually, though he may not solely write them himself.
> 
> Longevity is an important factor for an artist to have, but you can't deny skill solely by how long someone has been out. And it's also quite silly to place the word 'talent' at such a high level, Michael Jackson, freddy mercury and the Beatles are literally legendary status, those people have extraordinary talent which is rarely unmatched. Justin Bieber is a good singer whether you like it or not which is a talent in it self, singing IS a talent. He's a great dancer and he has great entrepreneurial skills despite his lack of common sense.
> 
> ...


Can't you just like Oasis like other boys?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Varg said:


> JB is Canadian.
> 
> Nothing good musically ever came out of Canada.
> 
> /thread


Arcade Fire!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> No your just more masculine haha


Your probably right mate hahahaha :lol:

Your only jealous, go on admit it

not srs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Not much of a Devilman fan but he slaughtered Chip as well.


Love Devilman


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> Can't you just like Oasis like other boys?


 Fukin love oasis, one of my fave bands, just because I like oasis doesn't mean I can't like beebs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zyphy said:


> you're being out trolled. never thought id say this day


That's why he wants him off


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

banzi said:


> Maybe @Ryker is Bieber?


Maybe you are Caitlyn Jenner.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Love Devilman


Bloody good lyricist tbf, just his voice/accent really grates on me. Even though Skepta is my favourite MC gotta admit Devilman's diss to him was miles better, Morgue is one of my favourite beats ever but Nasty was shyte as a diss track :laugh:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

zyphy said:


> devilman is funny as fck, his diss back to skepta was much better too lmao. too many lols


Yeah like I just said to @FelonE, I'm much more of a Skepta fan but he got murked off big time in that little exchange haha.

Who do we think was the winner of Lord of the Mics 2 chaps, Skepta or Devilman?

I know some say repeating your lyrics should be an automatic loss, but those aren't the rules, just means you just disadvantaged yourself. I think overall Skepta's bars were harder and he still won that one, tbh though I think if they clashed now Devilman would probably win - he's probably the better battler these days whereas Skepta's the most well-rounded grime MC there is IMO.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Yeah like I just said to @FelonE, I'm much more of a Skepta fan but he got murked off big time in that little exchange haha.
> 
> Who do we think was the winner of Lord of the Mics 2 chaps, Skepta or Devilman?
> 
> I know some say repeating your lyrics should be an automatic loss, but those aren't the rules, just means you just disadvantaged yourself. I think overall Skepta's bars were harder and he still won that one, tbh though I think if they clashed now Devilman would probably win - he's probably the better battler these days whereas Skepta's the most well-rounded grime MC there is IMO.


I'd say Devilman won.

For funny bars check out PMoneys bars for Big H when Big H walked off the stage at the latest LOTM

Kills Big H


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

See man driving a 206

No back windows fam that's H


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'd say Devilman won.
> 
> For funny bars check out PMoneys bars for Big H when Big H walked off the stage at the latest LOTM
> 
> Kills Big H


Ah yeah saw that clash, best LOTM there's been (P Money's bars anyway) for a while and P Money's radio freestyle dissing H after was hilarious. Never liked Big H, if you took Skepta and JME and a lump of shyte and mashed it up in a bowl you'd get Big H :lol: Just proper jacks their styles but isn't anywhere near as good as them.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Ah yeah saw that clash' date=' best LOTM there's been for a while and P Money's radio freestyle dissing H after was hilarious. Never liked Big H, if you took Skepta and JME and a lump of shyte and mashed it up in a bowl you'd get Big H [emoji38'] Just proper jacks their styles but isn't anywhere near as good as them.


PMoney is the best lyricist about imo


----------

